# EI ? PMDD ? All in One ? TPN+ ?



## rt964 (7 Jul 2011)

OK, so I've been using a variety of bottled fertilisers for my tank (currently Ferropol weekly and Ferropol 24 daily), but am considering going down the "DIY" route for my fertilisers.  I've spent quite a lot of time looking at various posts and websites (James' website is particularly useful), however I am no chemist, so this does feel a little bit like a black art to me !

My current thinking is I'm going to try the PMDD route firstly and see how that goes and then move to either EI or All in one if I can't get it to work.  Is that the best approach, or would one of the other techniques be a better starting point ?  

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Mr T (7 Jul 2011)

Ive been using James' All in one dosed daily via peristaltic pump for over a year and a half with great results. It took a bit of tweaking during initial set up to get the daily dose right, and I've had to increase it slightly as plants have flourished. I bought all the powders from one of the site sponsors and a cheapy set of electronic scales (about a fiver I think) off e-bay. I mix it up with RO but I'd imagine that tap water would also be fine. It really is easy to do, and far cheaper than an off the shelf option.


----------



## rt964 (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks. I've decided to go down the EI route, and will keep a journal of my trials & tribulations !!  I've made my first batch up using pure RO, and the macro dose went in tonight ... Fingers crossed !


----------



## Alastair (13 Jul 2011)

ill be interested in your journal to see how you get on. its made a difference to the condition of my plants using ei


----------

